
Nonlinear climate sensitivity and its implications for future greenhouse warming - mirimir
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/11/e1501923.full
======
mirimir
OK, this is the third submission. But there has been no discussion. Yet this
is an important result, I think.

~~~
brudgers
How much relevant technical expertise would HN bring to a discussion of the
article? How much pre-existing opinion? How are those proportions likely to
shape the conversation in ways that look like or unlike typical internet
discussions versus what makes HN unique?

